# "Land Big Fish" Spring Events



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

As the weather warms and the ice melts, it means one thing... CRAPPIE FISHING! Join me, Carl "Big Daddy" Bachtel and my son Nick for my annual "Spring Crappie Fishing" seminar. It'll be at Land Big Fish, Thursday March 12, 7:30PM. We'll cover our tactics for catching more and bigger crappie. Nick may even give away a few jigs he's been working on, and of course, we'll have a few samples of Microspoons, great jigs for catching crappie.


That's just the warm up for the following... 



Had enough fun on the ice yet? Or just waiting for open water? Well, it won't be long now. Coming March 14 and 15, "Land Big Fish" will be holding their Spring Open House. Awesome deals on tackle for all your fishing needs. Come meet bass fishing prefessional Joe Balog. For more details, click the link.

http://www.landbigfish.com/tacklestore/springtackleshow.cfm


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Buy 3 Yum, get the fifth for free. 

I love this advertised special on the link.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

I was there last year. I highly recommend it, lots of good tips and info.

Scott


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

leeabu said:


> Buy 3 Yum, get the fifth for free.
> 
> I love this advertised special on the link.


What happen to the fourth? LOL


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

The crappie are in trouble this year. I went to the seminar and was able to get all of Nick and Big Daddy's hot spots. lol. Great job fellas.
LindyRigger


----------

